# Kiln info please.



## Semantics (Oct 21, 2011)

Good morning all. I am trying to start my own urban wood business here in the west coast, and I'm trying to figure out what the best kilns out there for a small business would be. Any ideas or feed back? Or do you guys know where I would be able to find some good info on any of this. Thank you all help is appreciated.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's the best option for your business model that I know of. I have one myself. 




.


----------



## Semantics (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks Texas I will keep this in mind. I think however this might be a bit small or slower than I wanted it to be. I have 3 friends who are arborists here in the bay area and they can give me tons of good wood, so I will have a lot of wood running through my shop and I need a relatively fast turn around on the drying.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Semantics said:


> . . . I need a relatively fast turn around on the drying.


Not trying to talk you into this particular design, but I don't know how much you know about drying in general so a few basics (you may already know). 

You cannot speed up the drying schedule by even an hour with a larger kiln. 

The only way to dry faster is with a faster type of kiln. You cannot likely afford a vacuum kiln unless you have half a million sitting around for a small one. 

So the only way to have increased turn-around is to run several smaller kilns versus one big one. that way you have wood coming out every couple weeks. 

You can dry a LOT of wood running two or three of these types of DH kilns, and unless you have a large market waiting on wood right now, you won't be able to sell and use it faster than you can dry it. 




.


----------



## Semantics (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah, and sorry I didn't mean faster time I used the wrong verbiage I meant I have a lot of wood at once. And I will talk with my partner and look into the one mentioned, but I am in the process of getting a backer and if I can then I am definitely going to try and bring a vacuum kiln to the west coast.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

In that case get in touch with Den Socling - click the contact page and call him or shoot an email. I know him personally and do business with him when I need vacuum drying. I don't think you can beat his quality, service, pricing, and honesty for sure. Tell him Kevin in Texas referred you. There's no finders fee or anything monetary in it for me, but we have a good working relationship and have got to be friends so that always helps. 

Hope you'll come back over the months and give us updates if it works out for you. Best of luck. 


.


----------



## Semantics (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks a bunch Texas I will most definitely do that. I will let u know how it goes.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome from an Oregonian. Where on the west coast are you setting up?


----------



## Semantics (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello DST, and thank you. We will be setting up in San Jose California. Any suggestions?


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

No I am way north of that sorry


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been looking at building my own solar kiln and came across a couple sites that might be helpful.

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/projects/archive/2009/09/29/solar-kiln.aspx

or 

http://pubs.ext.vt.edu/420/420-030/420-030.html

I intended to scale them down but you may just want to scale them up in size. Good luck.


----------



## Semantics (Oct 21, 2011)

Ty Glidden I appreciate the info.


----------



## Joe Rebuild (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratulations on your venture it is truly rewarding hard work. Check us out at viablelumber.com and http://www.facebook.com/pages/Funktionhouse/218768098191364

Feel free to contact me with any questions about your start up. You got a web page or Facebook?


----------



## Semantics (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah check us out at www.masterworkswoodanddesign.com
Or www.woodbicycle.com and yes we are on fb Masterworks wood and design and masterworks wood cycles. Ty for the info and I will definitely keep you updated on this venture.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Good grief your work is amazing. Those bicycles truly _are_ works of art. I can now see why you need a vacuum kiln. Please keep us apprised of your progress.


----------



## Semantics (Oct 21, 2011)

Will do, as a matter of fact I'm about to post pics of the new " reclaimed redwood bike " today. Look for the post. !!


----------



## Michael Ryan (Dec 10, 2011)

We are in Pacific Grove CA , we have a ebok, spray foam insulation unit in our wood shop were we dry all urban lumber it has been up in running for the last 2 years it works great old growth redwood has been the hardest thin to dry in the unit. Ebok unit is great we have 4 fans running in a 10 x 23' unit. Good luck


----------

